# Các bạn nữ đúng là tuyệt vời. thích



## Cao Thanh (23 Tháng hai 2014)

Làm quen với các bạn. Đừng phân biệt tuổi nhé. Minh 30, nam, gia lai, 1,6m. 50kg,  .......


----------

